# Turboprint / Canon PIXMA MP250 drivers

## Ralas

Greetings,

   My girlfriend's father recently gave her a Canon PIXMA MP250 for Christmas.  After I set it up on her PC through my wireless print server, I began looking into getting it to work in Linux.  I discovered Gutenprint, which, as it turns out, supports just about every Canon in that line accept for the she was given.

    I searched the interwebs, finding a few things on the Ubunty forums and here on the gentoo forums, all involving drivers from Australian sites.  The things I downloaded seemed corrupt or incorrect.  My friend even linked me to a source driver (as in not a .deb or .rpm) which completely failed to build.

   Lastly, I tried Turboprint, which actually worked.  Of course, they want over $40 USD which is almost the cost of the printer.  Anyway, I was undergoing their 30 day trial and considering it, when for various unrelated reasons, I hate to change my system clock and set it back.  This must have set off their worst-case scenario reflexes, because the program instantly started claiming that the 30 day trial period is up, even though it's not.  I uninstalled and re-installed, but it still thinks the trial is up, which to me means that there is something on my file system that the program snuck on there and is not honestly deleting.  I feel like I am a victim of malware at this point, as it installed something without telling me about it.

    Basically, I have two questions.  The first being, does anyone know how I can get this printer working on my Linux (Gentoo) PC? And second, how can I find out exactly what this program has done to my file system and undo it?  Rest assured I do not plan on using Turboprint falsely--I just want whatever it has put on my file system removed.

----------

